
U.S. Mortgage Rates ‘Somehow, Some Way’ Rise Amid Market Turmoil - Reedx
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-12/u-s-mortgage-rates-somehow-some-way-rise-amid-market-panic
======
sharemywin
There's too much demand they had to put up higher rates to slow down
applications so they could handle/process the existing applications

